# des mots(-)clé(s)/clef(s) - trait d'union et marque du pluriel



## Frapap

Quand j'écris un mot composé avec clé, je laisse clé au sing et met in trait d'union... Du coup, je me demandé ai-je toujours fait une bêtise ? J'ai trouvé dans un article "des moments clés"... Qui se trompe ?
Moi j'ai toujours écrits : des mots-clé, des moments-clé


----------



## Maître Capello

Suivant les sources, les deux sont possibles : _des mots-clef_ ou _des mots-clef*s*_. Selon d'autres, seule l'orthographe avec le _s_ final est correcte… (Excusez-moi, je ne peux me résoudre à écrire « clé », mais le principe reste vrai pour cette orthographe-là…)


----------



## Anne345

> Quand j'écris un mot composé avec clé, je laisse clé au sing et mets un trait d'union... Du coup, je me demandais ai-je toujours fait une bêtise ? J'ai trouvé dans un article "des moments clés"...


clé est placé en apposition, avec valeur d'adjectif, avec ou sans trait d'union, donc il faut logiquement faire l'accord avec le nom qui précède.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> clé est placé en apposition, avec valeur d'adjectif, avec ou sans trait d'union, donc il faut logiquement faire l'accord avec le nom qui précède.


Pas forcément d'adjectif épithète, justement. On peut également le voir comme une « réduction syntaxique » (selon les propres termes de Grevisse), c'est-à-dire un attribut au singulier : _des mots qui sont *la* *clef*_…


----------



## Anne345

Aucune "réduction syntaxique" dans le nouveau Grevisse (merci la version internet !). Mais effectivement dans _"« Accord » du nom en apposition. Cas particuliers." _(...) _"Dans des appositions attachées, on observe certaines hésitations pour l’accord en nombre." _
Donc on fait comme on le sent.


----------



## preciouspuppy

bonjour
est-ce correcte de dire mots-clés, ou mots-clé ?
merci


----------



## SwissPete

Singulier : _Mot-clé _ou _mot-clef._
Pluriel: _Mots-clés _ou _mots-clefs._

Note: Est-ce correct de dire ...


----------



## Topie

Pour parler d'éléments fondamentaux, si j'utilise l'expression "*élément clé*", 

- faut-il mettre un tiret entre élément et clé ? 
- au pluriel faut-il accorder clé ?
(et pourquoi s'il vous plaît ?!!!).

Merci.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Selon le Petit-Robert (2007) on a le choix de mettre ou non un tiret et "clé" s'accorde au pluriel : " Des éléments (-) clés " . En général les noms composés de deux noms simples apposés fontionnent ainsi :  " Des reines-marguerites"  au contraire de " Des timbres-poste" où "poste" a malgré l'absence de la préposition "de" une fonction de complément de nom. Mais on peut sans doute trouver des exceptions !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a normalement pas de trait d'union. Dans ce cas, il est habituel de faire l'accord en nombre de _clef_ avec le nom auquel il est apposé → _des éléments clef*s*_


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

Autres sources d'information clés?
Autres sources d'information clées?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Bonsoir,


Bien que ce mot ait deux orthographes, il s'écrit soit "clé" ou "clef" mais pas "clée".


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci beaucoup Benoît. « Autres sources d'information clés » est donc la bonne formulation n'est-ce pas?


----------



## tilt

C'est l'information qui est "clé", pas la source.
Donc si tu mets _information _au singulier, _clé _doit l'être aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

De toute façon, on *peut* toujours laisser _clé_ invariable. […]


----------



## Michelcade

Bonjour à tous,
la fatigue et la saturation aidant j'ai un doute:
clé est-il à mettre au singulier ou au pluriel dans *DES QUESTIONS CLÉ(S)* ?
Merci


----------



## Donaldos

L'accord est recommandable : _des question*s* clé*s*_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pluriel est effectivement beaucoup plus fréquent et c'est l'accord qu'il faut recommander, mais je ne condamnerais pas le singulier :

_des questions clef*s*_ 
_des questions clef_ 

Quant à la question du trait d'union, il faut en général l'omettre, sauf pour certains termes comme _mots-clefs_ où il est au contraire fréquent, mais il n'est toutefois pas obligatoire.

_des questions clefs_ 
_des questions-clefs_ 
_des mots clefs_ 
_des mots-clefs_ 

Voir également cet article de la BDL.


----------

